# Home needed for rescue girl



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

At Grace Haven Cat Rescue Oxfordshire we have a beautiful pure white girl looking for her special home around 16th December.

Saffron has had a very bad start in life being neglected, this hasnt fazed her and she is the most affectionate, easy, purring cuddly girl ive ever known.

She is between 6 months to a year old, vet has stated a year old at most.

It would be wonderful if saffron could have a new loving family for xmas.

Described as a pure white shorthair domestic girl, will be spayed, microchipped and vaccinated before leaving and we kindly ask an adoption fee of £50 to cover some veterinary costs.

Saffron will have a health check before leaving.

She can be rehomed to families with children, if you have young children i would like them to visit Saffron to ensure she is fine with this, she likes people, other cats but we are not sure on dogs, so i would ask any dog owners interested to ensure your dog is cat friendly.

If anybody is interested in giving this precious special girl a loving home but have festive committments, i am happy to reserve her for her new home after the holidays if needed.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Paws crossed for a forever home soon with an adoring slave to give this precious one all the love and care she deserves xxx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Wish I could but 1. Parents and 2. The amount of cats may be too much for her


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hope she gets a wonderful home - she obviously deserves to be cherished.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Saffron is one special PF cat  and a beautiful one too :001_wub:

I really hope she finds the purrfect loving forever home really soon.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope she gets the best forever home possible. She is a beautiful girl and PF members have moved heaven and earth to secure her future. CC has done an amazing job and I know she will ensure that lovely Saffron goes to the right slaves


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is indeed gorgeous and fingers crossed for a purrfect home for her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou to everybody who has offered Saffron a new home, she has now found a lovely home and leaves me on 13th december.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That is brilliant news. Well done - another happy ending.


----------

